# 2007 Lund Alaskan for sale in classifieds



## remy870 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry branta if this is wrong to place to advertise. Im new to this but its layout and walleye ready! I'll post pics as soon as I figure it out. PM me if interisted


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Check this out http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1476851376.html . Should have had more pics and info.But maybe nice ?  Mich


----------



## remy870 (Mar 19, 2008)

I told you I'm not very good at this, I'm the one selling it!!


----------

